# Another Union Shop Closing



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

THIS IS A REAL BUMMER

http://downtrend.com/brian-carey/labors-love-lost-americas-only-unionized-strip-joint-closes-down/


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

I would show up for every union meeting


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

did they pay their dues in one dollar bills?


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

when they picket do they use a "shaved" blow up rat?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Another article, just without all the anti-union rhetoric.

http://jezebel.com/the-lusty-lady-the-coolest-strip-club-ever-closes-wit-1244403986


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

And an oldie but a goodie....


> A dedicated Teamsters union worker was attending a convention in Las Vegas and decided to check out the local brothels. When he got to the first one, he asked the Madam, 'Is this a union house?'
> 'No,' she replied, 'I'm sorry it isn't.'
> 'Well, if I pay you $100, what cut do the girls get?'
> 'The house gets $80 and the girls get $20,' she answered.
> ...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> What’s a sex slave to do? Perhaps embrace free enterprise. It seems to work well for everybody else.


Best analogy for the _'state of the union_' addy ever.....:thumbsup:


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

their has to be a joke about "scabs"


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> THIS IS A REAL BUMMER
> 
> http://downtrend.com/brian-carey/labors-love-lost-americas-only-unionized-strip-joint-closes-down/


I am sure Chicken S**t is very happy.


----------

